# homemade weight gain shake high in calories and protein



## PudzianowskiMMA

i was thinking if this is good to make a weight gain shake

2 scoops of reflex instant whey

2 scoops of peanut butter

and 1 banana

?

i want to beforehand if i need anything else and how much calories it may be

and im bulking and will mix with milk


----------



## Fullhouse

Add evoo and oats


----------



## PudzianowskiMMA

thanks mate i will do and how will i add up the calories?


----------



## RAWRAB

add eggs aswell


----------



## Dux

PudzianowskiMMA said:


> thanks mate i will do and how will i add up the calories?


Apps and websites like myfitnesspal are good for working out calorie intake and macros.

A shake made with full fat milk, 2 scoops of whey, oats, evoo and a banana should have 1000+ calories.


----------



## PudzianowskiMMA

thanks guys for ya help


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Add a scoop of clotted cream if you want real calories. Icecream works well to


----------



## Moonbeam

Calories should be around 1000 for that


----------



## Prophecy

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Add a scoop of clotted cream if you want real calories. Icecream works well to


Not sure if you're being serious, but if you are... Surely that's not the way to go for a clean bulk?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

OP didnt mention clean bulk, only weight gain.


----------



## ooomoo

Milk, peanut butter, 3 eggs, 2sc oats, 1 sc protein, olive oil, just under 1400cals


----------



## PudzianowskiMMA

thanks guys and it doesnt have to be clean bulk just bulk


----------



## Dr Manhattan

PudzianowskiMMA said:


> thanks mate i will do and how will i add up the calories?


This site's good for nutritional info on foods, like banana, milk, etc.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/

Info for oats, protein should be on the pack


----------



## Prophecy

Mighty Sparrow said:


> OP didnt mention clean bulk, only weight gain.


Ahhh, my mistake.  Then fill your boots!


----------



## xpower

cals/ fat/ carb/ pro

863.5/ 18.1g/ 72.1g/ 102.7g

ingredients

75g oats,400ml semi skimmed milk,100g Maxiraw protein complex


----------

